# Fahaka Not Eating..



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I am totally lost on what to do here.

Water Parameters are Great. Maybe she is just being picky??

I do have one more Large Cray.. I am debating if I should let her eat it or not.

He has pumped alot of babies lately ...

She usually lets me know when she wants to eat. But lately no interest in 

food at all.

Any Suggestions??

thx ben


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

did you change anything in the tank?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nothing at all.

just moved around the decor..

the temp is @ 80.. i wonder, do I lower it or raise it.

maybe she would eat if it gets warmer??


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe moving around the decor put her off a bit?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Maybe moving around the decor put her off a bit?


Lol Ben, you are not changing but you move around . I agree with Immus21 as you move around the decor your fahaka might not adapt to it. Why don't you do another water change and up the temp a bit, 80 is too low in my opinion. I like to keep them in 85-90 and they are messy eater so lots of water change of course.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe...

she is big like 11inches big. i am starting to think she is constipated.

i wonder how i would take care of that???


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey honda...

youve kept fahaka's before your aros??


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

she being picky my puffer did it all the time he would eat . prawn , surf clams , clams in shell , crab legs , then i started feeding him lots and lots of ramhorns snail like alot like 50 a day . some one the forum was hooking me right up with ramhorn snails that lasted me 6 months . when i started to feed like 50 snails then two days later tried a raw prawn would not go near it . there just being picky as they get older


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> hey honda...
> 
> youve kept fahaka's before your aros??


yes I did, otherwise I wouldn't speak up . I had it when Kole bring in the first shipment. I sold it to AWW awhile back.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

How long has it been since your fahaka has eaten? Ben pm me and I can give you a couple crays if you want, I may have a couple to spare 

Mine has done the same thing too. Just didn't feel like eating I think. I now only feed Homer maybe 3 times a week and he gobbles everything right away. Ya gotta remember with all fish especially adults is they don't need to eat every day. So ya pm me and you can come by my place tommorrow and I can hook you up with food.

Also if he continues to not eat you can try soaking prawn or clam or whatever in garlic.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i sent you a pm dude!

thanks for your help!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

beN said:


> maybe...
> 
> she is big like 11inches big. i am starting to think she is constipated.
> 
> i wonder how i would take care of that???


epson salt .. but what do i know ????


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

is epson aquarium safe. i have never used that stuff before.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> maybe...
> 
> she is big like 11inches big. i am starting to think she is constipated.
> 
> i wonder how i would take care of that???


If she is constipated try using epsom salts. I use them for my discus. One teaspoon for every ten gallons.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

beN said:


> is epson aquarium safe. i have never used that stuff before.


yup .. safe , but what do i know ??


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm..well ill grab her fav treat tomorrow.

if she doesn't go for that..then i will be really puzzled 

maybe the next step will be the salt in that case.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Or like has been said bud, she just may be in a mood. How long has it been since she ate?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think close to a week now.

hasn't has any interest in me at all.

usually she wants to attack my fingers.


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

I had the same thing happen as my fahaka got to around 12 inches it got picky and started to only eat live, shrimp and mussels. if i fed him 2 times a week instead of 3 times i can get him to eat scallops and octopus. that being said my fahaka use to eat anything even pellet food. if it doesn't start eating soon i would probably treat it for internal parasites


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how is she doin


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well ive tried 3 marbled crays = no luck

clams= no luck

next thing is prawn soaked in water with a garlic clove.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im going to try the epsom salt thing next if she doesn't the "garlic prawn"


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what about a big cheap apple snail?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm...maybe

her stomach has not sunk @ all.

so im starting to think someone just cant poop!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

inject that garlic prawn with metamucil... lol j/k


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

My Mbu has mood swings sometimes and when I leave the lights off and just have some blue CFL bulbs on it seems to calm it. For some reason my Mbu doesn't like the T5 lights anymore. Here is the list of stuff I feed my 15" Mbu...Shrimp with and with out the head on,clam meat,Scallops,Mussel shells,smelts. The Mbu likes the Scallops and shrimp with the head on the best.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

What temp to you keep homer's tank at?

I have my Fahaka in 76.5F


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

my tank is kept @ 79-80

her name is nala by the way 

homer is taureandragon's puffer.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, still not eating Ben?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nope!

although i did a water change last night

im going to grab that salt after work today.

and some frickn garlic haha


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh boy, a puffer with garlic breath.  Hope Nala feels better soon!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

did you take out the geos ???


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

tried the epsom salts seems to be working.

she attacked this blue assam snakehead i have in there & he is on his last wits as of this morning.

but now since she has been stressed, ich has arrived. So I will be treating her for that & 

taking johnny's suggestion by taking out all tankmates.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So after 4 weeks 

We have sinced moved her into the 130G & the original crazy fat Nala is back!!!

Eating like crazy & going for fingers again  , which i think is good sign of things to come!

Id like to thank everyone for helping me out during that crappy period of her life.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome glad to hear shes doing better


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

so glad to hear shes back Ben!!


----------

